# Beretta 92 police trade in



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I picked up a police trade in Beretta 92fs about a month ago for just under $400. It has plenty of holster wear but was not shot much. This is the traditional DA/SA version not the DAO version that some departments issued.

I have about 200 rounds through it so far. I am extremely pleased, no malfunctions at all. I handles fmj and hollowpoint ammo well. Shoots to point of aim at 10-15 yards (I was using 115 grain bullets). DA/Sa double taps are not difficult. The DA pull is about 12lbs but is long but as long as I do not get impatient I have no problems making good hits with it. The single action pull is about 4-5lbs.

I purchased a lightly used Bianchi leather slide holster for the weapon and found it to be very comfortable to wear. I have also just received a Galco Scout IWB holster which I like but right now is very stiff, so a little break in is required. 

I found new factory magazines from CDNN for $18. I also bought three flush fit 18 round magazines from Meg-Gar. I have been please with these 18 round mags. 

In conclusion, these police trade in Berettas seem to be a good buy.

There is a IDPA competition this weeekend, and I plan to shoot the 92.

I really wish that I had purchased a 92 earlier, as this weapon is turning out to be a real joy to shoot and own.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats. I love my 92FS. 

Get a D spring to lighten the DA pull.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

any suggestions on where you got the used holster..I have a 92FS and would definitely like to have a used holster for my mini IDPA shoots. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. NEO What is a D spring and where can I get one?

Jimmy, I picked up mine at the gun shop in a box filled with used holsters. Typically, what I have found is that a gunowner will trade in a weapon and its accessories. The gun shop owner will then split up the accessories and sell them seperately. So if I were looking for a good used holster I would go to gun or pawn shop that does a lot of used handgun business and look around. Most of these places have a grab box of used handgun holsters.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

jeb21 said:


> Jimmy, I picked up mine at the gun shop in a box filled with used holsters. Typically, what I have found is that a gunowner will trade in a weapon and its accessories. The gun shop owner will then split up the accessories and sell them seperately. So if I were looking for a good used holster I would go to gun or pawn shop that does a lot of used handgun business and look around. Most of these places have a grab box of used handgun holsters.


Thanks for the tip..


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Jeb, 

Police turn-in's are pretty sick. I got a 96FS that way. Obvious wear and tear but nothing serious. I did however have some issues with various springs, a thorough cleaning and replacement of 8 springs fixed it right up, fires dead accurate now.

The D spring is the mainspring used on the 92/96 D model. I put one in mine and it does reduce the DA pull, not a hell of alot but theres a difference.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks, Marcus.

Do you know if there is any advantage to keeping the plastic recoil guide rod?


----------



## Drake69 (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay. The mainspring or "D" spring runs from the butt of the gun to the hammer inside the grip of the pistol. The recoil spring/guide rod combo is under the slide and barrel. They are two separate parts.

Now, I haven't replaced the mainspring in mine yet but I did replace the guiderod and recoil spring with an EFK Firedragon, and I'm keeping the factory piece just in case I need it for anything. It's definitely a nice replacement from the plastic stuff. :smt023


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats on the 92fs. I bought a police trade in 92fs after 9\11. I have loved shooting it. The only mod I made was putting a Hogan grip on it. 
What is your thoughts on carrying it conceiled? It seems like I am carrying a brick sometimes. I work in a less then gun friendly enviroment. They don't forbid guns but it could be career ending. Any suggestions for conceil options for the 92fs?


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the information Drake. I haver ordered a D spring and I will install it when it comes in.

Cruiser, I just purchased the Galco Scout for my 92FS and so far I really like it. It is a IWB holster but it is comfortable and conceal the big gun very well. Here is the link to the holster http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=3792&GunID=3


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the tip..I went on eBay and located a used Safariland Holster for my 92FS for $9.99..It is all leather and with some wear but that's all what i need for my mini IDPA matches..Now I am on the sprint looking for similar deals for my other handguns to get used affordable holsters to use in these matches.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Good luck !


----------



## MPN17 (May 3, 2009)

Love my Beretta! One of the best brands i ever shot!:smt023


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

I got my 96 through a police trade in, complete with the evil "for law enforcement only" mags.  I've had it about 4 years now, and it has been flawless. Yeah, it's not the best looking pistol due to the bluing wear and such, but it has performed wonderfully. I have even neglected it at times oops, and it has never failed. I'm now looking for a 92, just so I can practice with the same platform cheaper.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Shot the Beretta again this weekend. What a pleasure. I also find that the Galco Scout IWB is a comfortable way to carry this weapon.

I have purchased but not installed the D spring yet because one of the grip screws is stripped and it seems that one of the bushings in bad. So I have replacement parts are on order and once they come in I will make the necessary repairs/upgrades.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

The Beretta 92 (I had an M9) is a very close second to my P226, I am seriously considering picking up another M9 (if I can find one)


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

My 92 is a police trade in originally from the Stockton Unified School District out of Ca. It doesn't have a lot of holster wear and seems to be in pretty good condition, I have only run one brand of ammo through it(115gr FMJ Blazer Brass) but after almost 600 rounds I have had zero issues. I paid right around $400 for it which I think was a good price. Mine has a steel guide rod and steel trigger, I don't know if anything has been replaced but, I'm guessing it is about 9 years old.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

jeb21 said:


> I really wish that I had purchased a 92 earlier, as this weapon is turning out to be a real joy to shoot and own.


I bought a NIB 92 FS Centurion (slightly shorter barrel) in 1992. With factory installed Trijicon "three dot" tritium night sights.
I installed Hogue "slightly soft" pebble-grained grip panels long, long ago.
And, my thumb has thanked the HKS Model 941 "magazine loader" for many, many years.

I've always kept 14 rnds in each factory mag for all the years I've owned it. Never any trouble with mag springs.
I don't know how many rounds I've put through it. Way more than a thousand or two.
I've never had any spring problems. And I've never had any feeding problems. It digests everything.

That big 'ol chunk of Beretta steel loaded with a LOT of Golden Sabers is still one of my favorite guns.
Even though I'm not a "DA/SA" fan. And it still shares "night duty" with my 8-shot Mossberg 500.

But now my CCW and hiking gun is a S&W 642 snubby, with CR laser grips. Only five Federal Hydra-Shoks.
I traded weight for a lot less go-power. Even with speed strips. Now, "speed strip" is a real misnomer. :mrgreen:


----------

